# code for retroperitoneal mass



## kerileigh (Jun 30, 2009)

can anyone help with code for retroperitoneal mass


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 30, 2009)

I get 789.3x


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

I would code this as 789.39


----------

